# Wireless Problem, plz help [SOLVED]

## youjen

Hi all, I really know that all of you are tired of hearing this problem, but I really try to do everything I read on every forum thath talks about this issue, but I cant have my wireless work for me.

My wireless card is an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

My kernel version is 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 and I use gentoo-sources.

Somewhere i read that to install this wireless card, i have to emerge this packages:

net-wireless/ieee80211

sys-apps/baselayout

app-shells/bash

net-wireless/wireless-tools

net-wireless/ipw3945

net-wireless/ipw3945d

net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode

The only two packages that I cant install is the ieee80211 and ipw3945, he others emerges just fine.

When I try to emerge ieee80211 I get this:

```

*   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires support for Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions (CONFIG_NET_RADIO).

*   ieee80211-1.1.13 requires the in-kernel version of the IEEE802.11 subsystem to be disabled (CONFIG_IEEE80211)

```

The problem here is that the Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) option doesnt exists, I have read that this option is no longer on kernels up to 2.6.13, so I dont know wath to do.

Other thing that I try was removing the ieee80211.h but nothing works.

In the other hand, when I try to emerge ipw3945 I get this:

```

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.c:4457: error: implicit declaration of function 'ieee80211_tx_frame'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/work/ipw3945-1.2.2/ipw3945.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2-r1/work/ipw3945-1.2.2] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [modules] Error 2

```

please I need help, I have read everything related to this topic, but nothing seems to work, I apologize if is my bad, but I will appreciate all the help you can gave. thks!

P.D.

Another extra info if matters is:

- I use gnome 

- when i run ifconfig i get this:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:a4:d5:f3:ae  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:a4ff:fed5:f3ae/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5177 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4415 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3016925 (2.8 MiB)  TX bytes:711270 (694.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3264 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3264 (3.1 KiB)

```

- And whith iwconfig:

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Last edited by youjen on Fri Mar 06, 2009 6:08 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, first you need to run this :

```

# emerge Cv net-wireless/ipw3945

# emerge Cv net-wireless/ipw3945d

# emerge Cv net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode 

```

This method of ipw3945 was use 3 years ago  :Razz: 

You need to configure your kernel so it use the iwl3945 driver.

Also, you need to install this :

```

# emerge -av iwl3945-ucode

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## youjen

thanks d2_racing, I do all those emerge things, and seems to work now, this is what I get on those things you ask:

- lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               150260  0 

rfkill                  7704  2 iwl3945

snd_hda_intel         335148  1 

snd_hwdep               6404  1 snd_hda_intel

mac80211              113552  1 iwl3945

b44                    23312  0 

ssb                    24836  1 b44

intelfb                37540  0 

i2c_algo_bit            5252  1 intelfb

```

- cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

- ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:a4:d5:f3:ae  

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:a4ff:fed5:f3ae/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5802 errors:1 dropped:1 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4982 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:3251486 (3.1 MiB)  TX bytes:841581 (821.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:3264 (3.1 KiB)  TX bytes:3264 (3.1 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:78:96:71  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-78-96-71-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

I suppose that everything is fine now, my wlan dont has an ip but is runnig, or i am wrong??Last edited by youjen on Tue Mar 03, 2009 3:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, you need to configure your Wifi connection.

So, can you post that plz :

```

# iwlist scan

```

You will install WPA_Supplicant so that you will be able to configure your Wifi connection.

```

# emerge -av wpa_supplicant

```

----------

## d2_racing

Your /etc/conf.d/net should be like this :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

And you need to make sure that you have this :

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# rm net.wlan0

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

Can you post :

```

# rc-update show

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, what encryption your router is using ?

Your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf should be like that at least :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="your_SSID"

   psk="your_password"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

This is an example of WPA2, so if you use something else, I can help you with that too.

----------

## youjen

Here is all i get:

iwlist scan

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

then i emerge wpa_supplicant, but my /etc/conf.d/net doesnt match with yours, so i add all those things, and now my net file seems like this:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

then i do:

```

cd /etc/conf.d/net

rm net.wlan0

ln -s net-lo net.wlan0

```

and when i do rc-update show i get this:

```

             alsasound | boot                          

      avahi-dnsconfd |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

                dbus |      default                  

             distccd |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default  

```

at this point im lost xD, and my wireless still doesnt work,  :Sad: 

----------

## youjen

the encryption of my router was WEP, but i have change it to WPA-PSK with WPA2 for getting all the wireless configuration of you ;D  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, try that :

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

```

----------

## youjen

ok, my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf is like yours, obviously with my ssid and pass, but with the ifconfig wlan0 up i get this  :Sad: 

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such device

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, reboot your box and retry.

Also, can you post this : 

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

----------

## youjen

No men, i still have the same SIOCSIFFLAGS error  :Sad: 

my cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules gave me this:

```

# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x8086:0x4222 (iwl3945)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:19:d2:78:96:71", ATTR{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x170c (b44)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:17:a4:d5:f3:ae", NAME="eth0"

```

----------

## youjen

hi, i resolve the problem running this:

```

modprobe -r iwl3945

modprobe iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=1

```

and then the ifconfig wlan0 up runs without any error, and now when i do the iwlist scan i get this:  :Very Happy: 

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:90:D0:F2:6B:69

                    ESSID:"TURBONETT"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=79/100  Signal level:-55 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000000af76c183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3493ms ago

```

Now the wireless led goes on, but i still have no IP  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *youjen wrote:*   

> Now the wireless led goes on, but i still have no IP 

 

It's normal. your Wifi connection doesn't start automagically  :Razz: 

Ok, can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# dmesg | grep -i iwl3945

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

And now, this  :Razz: 

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# wpa_cli status

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

## youjen

Thanks for all the help d2, I really apreciate all! (y)

This is all i got

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="TURBONETT"

   psk="**********"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

dmesg | grep -i iwl3945

```

[    6.103646] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[    6.103650] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[    6.103761] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    6.103777] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    6.103797] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    6.165780] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    6.169422] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[  229.867550] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  229.867554] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  229.867665] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  229.867685] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  229.867706] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  229.909472] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[  229.916728] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  229.973976] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[  233.612841] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  233.612849] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  233.612966] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  233.612986] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  233.613009] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  233.654542] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[  233.661298] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  233.668568] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[  245.894800] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  245.894807] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  245.895151] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  245.895169] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  245.895192] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  245.936668] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[  245.942252] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  245.948460] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch

[  519.412583] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[  519.412590] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2008 Intel Corporation

[  519.412708] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  519.412723] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  519.412746] iwl3945: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[  519.454409] iwl3945: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[  570.180535] iwl3945 0000:08:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

 ifconfig -a

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:17:a4:d5:f3:ae  

          inet6 addr: fe80::217:a4ff:fed5:f3ae/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:150 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:42724 (41.7 KiB)  TX bytes:41089 (40.1 KiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:82 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:5972 (5.8 KiB)  TX bytes:5972 (5.8 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:d2:78:96:71  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-19-D2-78-96-71-65-74-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

Here i have a doubt, why my ESSID is "", instead of "TURBONETT"??

Then i got this error, i don't have the net.wlan0 file!  :Sad: 

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

bash: /etc/init.d/net.wlan0: No such file or directory

```

wpa_cli status

```

Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: Success

```

I just put this two, because all the ifconfig and iwconfig commands shows me the same.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, run this plz :

```

# cd /etc/init.d

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

```

After that run this plz :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

# ifconfig -a 

# iwconfig 

# wpa_cli status 

# ifconfig -a 

# dmesg | grep -i iwl3945

```

----------

## d2_racing

Also, are you sure that your Wifi switch is enable on your laptop ?

```

[  233.668568] iwl3945: Radio disabled by HW RF Kill switch 
```

Also, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i iwl

# cat .config | grep -i kill

```

----------

## youjen

d2_racing!!!!! Men! Ur the best!!! thanks for all, really! Thanks for your time and for helping me out!

I don't know what the error was, because when i try to do the ln -s net.lo net.wlan0, it saids that the link was already created, but when i try to start the /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, it saids that the command was not valid, so the only thing i do, was remove the link, i try it again

```

# cd /etc/init.d/

# rm net.wlan0

# ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

```

and the wireless led starts to toogle, and now i have wireless!!, i really apreciate all your help men, really.

If you want, i can post any result if you want, but the only thing i know rigth now, is that finally i have wireless  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tnks for all!

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, post this :

```

# wpa_cli status

```

Now you can start googleing  :Razz: 

----------

## youjen

ok, here is:

```

# wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'wlan0'

bssid=00:90:d0:f2:6b:69

ssid=TURBONETT

id=0

pairwise_cipher=CCMP

group_cipher=CCMP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=COMPLETED

ip_address=my ip address

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you edit your first post and add in the title [SOLVED] thanks  :Razz: 

----------

